

Chart.ly acquired less than a month after founding for $10K + revenue share - byrneseyeview
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/12/stocktwits-takes-over-chartly-to-enrich-trading-chatter-on-twitter/?awesm=tcrn.ch_1kR&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-copypaste&utm_content=shorturl&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch

======
steveplace
A bit of a clarification...

chartly was built specifically for stocktwits. It evolved out of a
conversation between the owners of stocktwits and {Tim Sykes, Adarsh Pallian}.
Stocktwits did not have the time to build out a link-based charting service,
so those two teamed up and built it out. This is just a natural extension of
the business partnership.

Also of note, the team that built chartly are also investors in stocktwits.

And I am a poweruser: <http://chart.ly/user/stevenplace>

------
usrsbin
Web 2.0: bringing new meaning to words like "acquired" since 2006.

------
axod
"for $10k in Cash"

Would be helpful to add that to the title.

~~~
raquo
Wow, micropayments meet M&A. Nice!

------
mahmud
They should have BCCed TechCrunch on the offer and declined to accept it.

------
TweedHeads
I would never trust a business with domain from libya, but that's just me.

~~~
lsemel
Everytime the idea of registering a .ly (Libyan) domain occurs to me, I think
of those terrorists from "Back to the Future."

